# new kernel, module-rebuild error on svgalib(SOLVED)

## pstar

Hi, I just update my kernel source to 2.6.23.r3 and recompiled my kernel and reboot into in works fine except when

I tried 

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

, it will throw error when trying to emerge svgalib-1.9.25 with the following error message:

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h: In function ‘devfs_register_chrdev’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h:76: error: implicit declaration of function ‘register_chrdev’

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h: In function ‘devfs_unregister_chrdev’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h:80: error: implicit declaration of function ‘unregister_chrdev’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/interrupt.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:47:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h: In function ‘devfs_unregister_chrdev’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h:80: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c: In function ‘svgalib_helper_ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:363: warning: ‘deprecated_irq_flag’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:64)

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:363: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘request_irq’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:363: warning: ignoring return value of ‘request_irq’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c: In function ‘svgalib_helper_open’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: warning: ‘deprecated_irq_flag’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:64)

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘request_irq’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: warning: ignoring return value of ‘request_irq’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   svgalib-1.9.25.ebuild, line   78:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/build default.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   svgalib-1.9.25.ebuild, line   78:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/build default.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/temp/build.log'.
```

I also tried emrege svgalib by hand with no luck.

As this is the first time I update my kernel, not sure did I missed something or it is a bug like these threads referred:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474978-highlight-svgalib.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-626555-highlight-svgalib.html

Thanks in advanced.Last edited by pstar on Thu Dec 06, 2007 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tin

I succeeded to do it with the use flag "build"

USE="build" emerge -1 svgalib

Hope it will work for you too  :Wink: 

----------

## pstar

 *Tin wrote:*   

> I succeeded to do it with the use flag "build"
> 
> USE="build" emerge -1 svgalib
> 
> Hope it will work for you too 

 

Thanks, but I read somewhere else that the build use 'flag' is not recommend, without fully understand why , 

I think I wouldn't try that first. But anyway the solution: 

```
 USE="no-helper" emerge -av svgalib 
```

works for me. it may be not a recommend solution either, but we will see.

----------

## SunHateR

I have the same problem. USE="no-helper" is not solution for me.

----------

## adrislayer

the no-helper flag worked for me, thanks

----------

## hadoque

Using the no-helper flag disables the making of the helper module. Isn't the module central to using svga?

Anyways, I'm getting the exact same error as you guys with 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 kernel. Is there a solution yet?

 And why is using the "Build" flag dangerous? Haven't seen any explanation to that.

----------

## Tin

For the moment, no problem met with the -build flag  :Smile: 

----------

## cdstealer

no-helper worked for me.. thanx..

----------

## thewtex

there is a fixed ebuild available here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195632

Not sure why it is taking sooooo long to get into the portage tree.

----------

## hadoque

I haven't added a custom ebuild before. When replacing it I get errors talking about the manifest file not matching the ebuild. How do I work around that?

----------

## Logan11

 *hadoque wrote:*   

> I haven't added a custom ebuild before. When replacing it I get errors talking about the manifest file not matching the ebuild. How do I work around that?

 

Check this out:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

----------

## mansonmuni

I just tried to download the aforementioned ebuild, but can't access the page.

----------

## mansonmuni

also this is from http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE/  :

build	!!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping [make stage1]

----------

## hadoque

Ok, with the new ebuild and the unregister_chrdev.patch it worked. Now the svgalib_helper driver is really there. So now it's truly solved!

Thanks for the help..

----------

